# X-Mas trees 2008.........~



## Oscar (Dec 1, 2008)

Here's what I have to start with.............


----------



## Oscar (Dec 1, 2008)

Wanna meet 'Doey'.........she's a regular at the feeder?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 1, 2008)

*beautiful deer pic :48: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)

Awww, cute!!!

I am so not ready for Christmas.  Wonder if we can just avoid it this year.  Think my kids will let me?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 1, 2008)

Oscar said:
			
		

> Here's what I have to start with.............


 
Does the dog go on the top?

I usually use a star or an Angel.


----------



## Oscar (Dec 1, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Does the dog go on the top?
> 
> I usually use a star or an Angel.


 
Me gonna use a 'Dream Catcher'...shhhh.....don't tell!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 1, 2008)

you shooting that doe?  want me too?  cant wait to see the tree all decked out with dream catcher on top..Thanks oscar..Marry Christmas my friend  KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Oscar (Dec 1, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> you shooting that doe? want me too? cant wait to see the tree all decked out with dream catcher on top..Thanks oscar..Marry Christmas my friend KEEP M GREEN


 
Let's not shoot her............she's expecting!

Already got my buck in the freezer....


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)

Ok I have just declared my house a

*Christmas-Free Zone.*

I'll tell the kids when they get home from school.


----------



## Oscar (Dec 1, 2008)

*Mom..........get out your protective gear!*

and have 911 on speed-dial.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)

I wonder if their school would cooperate with me as well, and keep them for the extra 2 weeks.


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 1, 2008)

OK,
  If smokinmom drops I will handle them,  I mean handle it,  I mean that emergency, and I can do the breathing part too, not that I'm going to try to be all over those lips, but one can't waste a moment now can one. LOL

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 1, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> OK,
> If smokinmom drops I will handle them, I mean that emergency, and I can do the breathing part too, not that I'm going to try to be all over those lips, but one can't waste a moment now can one.


 
 

:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 1, 2008)

hey oscar  Kids and I had a great time decorating this one..Marry Christmas my friend   and Happy New year


----------



## Oscar (Dec 2, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> hey oscar Kids and I had a great time decorating this one..Marry Christmas my friend and Happy New year


 
No snow my friend??   K..I'm jealous!!!!!

My offer still stands..........just till spring, then we swap back!!

If those boots are not your fancy..........I've got more.......there's these sweet, light pink ones with a nice 3 inch heel~


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 2, 2008)

No  snow..here in Seatttle we dont get much..we go to the Mountains to play in snow..when we do get it..its gone my NOON..lol..what offer you make me?  Im sorry I dont recall..Thanks again.  Have a Great day


----------



## Oscar (Dec 2, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> No snow..here in Seatttle we dont get much..we go to the Mountains to play in snow..when we do get it..its gone my NOON..lol..what offer you make me? Im sorry I dont recall..Thanks again. Have a Great day


 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=368493&postcount=10

:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 3, 2008)

Not trading  either if thats what your asking..lol


----------



## Oscar (Dec 8, 2008)

Someone thought they were doing me a favor by decorating!!

The bows were not intended for the tree.........
Now I gotta start all over again.........Ti-Loup doesn't like it either.

I'm gonna fix that this weekend...


----------



## Oscar (Dec 8, 2008)

My motto is:​


----------



## Pothead420 (Dec 8, 2008)

gotta give the lady of the house credit for decorating it


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 8, 2008)

Thats Beautiful  *Pothead*  all credit to wiffy  of course :rofl:


:bolt::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok, we finaly got around to it.  Looks like Christmas threw up in my living room.  

(I wasn't in charge of the mantle, so I take no credit for that.)


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 8, 2008)

I dont see my stocking up there MOM..but then again i aint been nothin  but BAD..

Are those Cross stich stockings?  and did you do them?  I  made some for My kids as well..They are Beautifull..:bolt::bong:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 8, 2008)

They maybe cross-stitched but I ordered them from Lands End.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 8, 2008)

Thats cheating...lol..I am still working on My sons stocking..he is  9  now:rofl:


----------



## Oscar (Dec 8, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> ..but then again i aint been nothin but BAD..


 
You know what they say............


*Good Girls go to heaven*

*and*

*Bad Girls go everywhere!*

:holysheep:​


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 8, 2008)

Oscar said:
			
		

> You know what they say............
> 
> 
> *Good Girls go to heaven*​
> ...


 
:spit:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 8, 2008)

Oscar said:
			
		

> You know what they say............
> 
> 
> *Good Girls go to heaven*​
> ...


 

You do Know I am MALE   right


----------



## Oscar (Dec 9, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> You do Know I am MALE right


 
Yeppers. :hubba: 

Is it true that Nice Guys finish last?

Where did that expression come from.......anyone know?


----------



## Thorn (Dec 9, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Ok I have just declared my house a
> 
> *Christmas-Free Zone.*
> 
> I'll tell the kids when they get home from school.



Can come stay with you for the holidays? 

Darnit...you let them sneak in a tree and alsorts!!! How dare you 

Me and the boyfriend decorated our tree last night lol, some of the decorations are older than me! A lot of them are handmade by us as kids lol!

If we had a real tree I could have put my white rat on the top as an angel lol  just kiddin'


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 9, 2008)

Oscar said:
			
		

> Yeppers. :hubba:
> 
> Is it true that Nice Guys finish last?
> 
> Where did that expression come from.......anyone know?


 


thats what they say...but who says Im nice


----------



## Oscar (Dec 9, 2008)

You gotta wonder WHY it is that 'The Bad Boy' type seems to be more appealing to women!

Is it the challenge of trying to tame the beast?


----------



## Klicks (Dec 9, 2008)

I do force myself to spread the Christmas cheer to my grown kiddies, no doubt about it.  But then...........I start getting myself in gear for Summer gardening.  No kiddin.  I plan it all out.  Takes me that long.....

The deer and Winter birdies keep me amused in the meantime.


----------



## Klicks (Dec 9, 2008)

I like the "Bad Boys" because I'm actually "Badder", if that be a word.  "Merry HO HO HO"!!


----------



## Klicks (Dec 9, 2008)

I'd love to be Mrs. Santa at your home.  Nothing like "lighting up" the tree on Christmas morning!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 9, 2008)

Oscar said:
			
		

> You gotta wonder WHY it is that 'The Bad Boy' type seems to be more appealing to women!
> 
> Is it the challenge of trying to tame the beast?


 

I think is because they like to take a Ride on the " Wild Side":hubba:


----------



## Thorn (Dec 10, 2008)

Oscar said:
			
		

> You gotta wonder WHY it is that 'The Bad Boy' type seems to be more appealing to women!
> 
> Is it the challenge of trying to tame the beast?



My boyfriend is a typical Nice Guy but i dunno what it is with the attraction to Bad Guys, cause I have felt it, definately. But its always better to be with a good boy, well a good boy that enjoys smoking a joint as much as I do


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 11, 2008)

*so true thorn so true :giggle:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 11, 2008)

*heres mine ,,,,but the cats think its there own to play with 

took the first pic and thought it looked preety cool ,,,dont no what happened to the focus :rofl:


*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 11, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> My boyfriend is a typical Nice Guy but i dunno what it is with the attraction to Bad Guys, cause I have felt it, definately. But its always better to be with a good boy, well a good boy that enjoys smoking a joint as much as I do


 


Hey Baby  " take a trip on the Wild side"   :bong:


Thats a nice tree UKgirl420..and that first pic is cool..catching some tracers..lol


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 11, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Thats a nice tree UKgirl420..and that first pic is cool..catching some tracers..lol


 

no not chaser lights ,,they drive me mad :giggle: just lights :48:


----------



## Oscar (Dec 11, 2008)

These people should have the number of the Fire Department handy!


----------



## Thorn (Dec 12, 2008)

thats beautiful oscar! Real tree too by the looks? Our tree is done, me and boyfriend did it - our second tree now  ...second to decorate not second this year lol hehe


----------



## Oscar (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm re-decorating ours this week-end.......
I want feathers 'n ribbons.......*or else* Santa won't come!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 12, 2008)

BE  BAD....Save Santa the Trip  :rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 12, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> BE BAD....Save Santa the Trip :rofl:


 
:giggle:


----------



## Oscar (Dec 12, 2008)

I peeked at 1 of my presents............I had to, the smell of leather was becoming so  hypnotizing!

It ain't my fault...........Big Bird made me do it!! :hubba:


----------



## Thorn (Dec 15, 2008)

nice present there bro!!


----------



## Oscar (Dec 15, 2008)

I fixed my tree..........all I need to do is put the Dream Catcher ontop!


----------



## Thorn (Dec 16, 2008)

thats cool oscar. So i gotta ask, how come you don't have the typical type of xmas tree? i'm guessing you have different beliefs?


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Dec 16, 2008)

Oscar said:
			
		

> Yeppers. :hubba:
> 
> Is it true that Nice Guys finish last?
> 
> Where did that expression come from.......anyone know?


 
Yes its true!!

A sincerely nice guy will *always* allow a lady "finish" first... 

Viagra....Prefered by nice guys everywhere


----------



## jeepsteve (Dec 16, 2008)

If that's true, I'm a rude dude.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 16, 2008)

jeepsteve said:
			
		

> If that's true, I'm a rude dude.


 
and so is my hubby.  :giggle:


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 16, 2008)

enjoy with my wifes addittion of her £15 per santa and his mates:holysheep:   

lol

pkj


----------



## Elven (Dec 17, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Awww, cute!!!
> 
> I am so not ready for Christmas.  Wonder if we can just avoid it this year.  Think my kids will let me?



Just saw this and had to comment, I told my kids that the financial crisis has reached the North Pole, Santa had his workshop foreclosed on. So there are no presents.


----------



## Thorn (Dec 17, 2008)

aww elven man thats harsh haha! What did they say?


----------



## Oscar (Dec 17, 2008)

Elven said:
			
		

> Just saw this and had to comment, I told my kids that the financial crisis has reached the North Pole, Santa had his workshop foreclosed on. So there are no presents.


 
Even Santa is feeling the Economic Crisis!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2008)

Hahahaha elven.  Bet they loved that!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> thats cool oscar. So i gotta ask, how come you don't have the typical type of xmas tree? i'm guessing you have different beliefs?


 
Even Charlie Brown's xmas tree needs love.  :giggle: 

I think the tree is beautiful oscar.  



All the trees are pretty.  Kinda shows off a little of our personal style.  If you look at my tree real close, you'll see the blue, gold and silver ornament I made with my dad when I was a little girl.  I cherish it like an heirloom this time of year.  :heart:


----------



## Elven (Dec 17, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> aww elven man thats harsh haha! What did they say?



They got all hurt ***. . . So I told them I was kidding.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 17, 2008)

My wife grabbed a tree today..........................

I told her it was too big........................

rather than _get into one_   :argue: 

I just put it up....................................................... 

I was then told to take it down....................:rant: 

n

do it again but properly this time...........:rant: 

I duno

there's just no pleasin some women uh.........................:confused2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 17, 2008)

Something looks wrong with it bud.uncle, I don't blame her.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 17, 2008)

*:rofl:ahh bud ,,,how does she put up with you :hitchair:*


----------



## Motor City Madman (Dec 17, 2008)

I feel ya man same story different book.
:bong2:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 18, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *:rofl:ahh bud ,,,how does she put up with you :hitchair:*



I duno UKG............. :confused2:

She keeps sayin she's gona leave me...................

Last time was for a whole *10* days...............

If I keep my fingers crossed maybe my luck will change..................


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 18, 2008)

Any Better........................:confused2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2008)

If you say so b.u.


----------



## Elven (Dec 18, 2008)

The Elven Witch's Foolproof Philosophy on the difference between men and women.

In my short time on this planet, I have learned very few absolute truths. The one thing, that I believe more than anything fits that bill is.

Men are stupid, and Women are crazy. 

now before you go off on me think about that. 

I as a male and a pretty smart one at that will TOTALLY AGREE, that I am STUPID! Most women will see my decisions at time as decisions made without the benefit of my brain stem  Most men on the other hand would see a line of logic that is hard to deny. And without the benefit of being a women this life. I have no idea what women are thinking at pretty much any time. So I say this next time you look at something your spouse or significant other has done or hear something that makes you think they have been sniffing modeling glue. Remember its the complete inability to understand the core of their though process that keeps life interesting.  Happy holidays.


----------



## Motor City Madman (Dec 18, 2008)

:yeahthat: I'm good with that philosophy:goodposting:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 19, 2008)

So

Ok

My parental duties regarding Christmas Trees is over, for now...................

The tree has been trimmed a little ( approx 2' )

Placed into position...................

Time to sit back...................

Load the pipe, to maximum charge..............

and

Watch the fighting begin as the wife and children begin to decorate it......


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 19, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> So
> 
> Ok
> 
> ...


 
Can't wait to see it all done.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 19, 2008)

:d


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 19, 2008)

*ohh im lovin the angel very nice eace:*


----------



## IRISH (Dec 20, 2008)

just got this tree last night. cut it down in a mad snowstorm. we got another foot of snow. thier saying were gonna get hammered with a lake effect storm saturday night, through sunday night. 
heres the tree we picked out, i'll show a pic of it decorated tomorrow.
and our angel...bb...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 21, 2008)

say bango..we have a total of 14 inches of snow today  and its falling again..and this is Seattle Man..sure is Beautifull  tho..Makes all the lights on the houses  really glow.   i couldnt find my Angle..But did find this.:hubba: Marry Christmas everyone..


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Best looking tree top ive ever seen 4u ,how big is that cola :48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 22, 2008)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *Best looking tree top ive ever seen 4u ,how big is that cola :48:*


 



Thats  one   of  two   that was 15 and a half inches long..3 and a half inches wide.and Hard...My Buddy in Portland was down and Called them Donky.....   well you knowMarry Christmas to you Girl:heart:


----------



## Oscar (Dec 22, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> *What's on Top of Yours* :d


 
Now that you asked!

We put a Dream Catcher...........~


----------



## Oscar (Dec 22, 2008)

Snow?? Oscar has not ben bestowed with the power to order YET! _hehe_


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## IRISH (Dec 22, 2008)

heres our tree. it's the first real one we've had in 7 years. the artificial one we had got tweaked one to many times. were waiting til after x-mas to buy another artificial one, when they go on sale.
the santa with the guitar sings santa claus is coming to town...bb...


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 22, 2008)

Haha, love Santa with the guitar.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 22, 2008)

Everyone's trees are soooo beautiful.  I love each one.


----------



## Elven (Dec 22, 2008)

I wish I could afford a tree


----------



## tesla (Dec 23, 2008)

Elven: Do what I did, if you can


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 23, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> OK,
> If smokinmom drops I will handle them,  I mean handle it,  I mean that emergency, and I can do the breathing part too, not that I'm going to try to be all over those lips, but one can't waste a moment now can one. LOL
> 
> smoke in peace
> KingKahuuna



I am an opportunist :hubba:  LMAO Yeah right, my wife would kill me who am I kidding LOL.


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 23, 2008)

I guess most of us are now, all ready.......:confused2: 

n

the next stage 

will be opening the presents.................. 


I hope you all get what you wished for................:cool2: 

Maybe some of us will get more.................:grinch: 


Merry Christmas everyone.............. 

Happy Holidays...................:yay:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2008)

Save Santa the trip.....BE BAD!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> heres our tree. it's the first real one we've had in 7 years. the artificial one we had got tweaked one to many times. were waiting til after x-mas to buy another artificial one, when they go on sale.
> the santa with the guitar sings santa claus is coming to town...bb...


 
ery nice..Need me to do the drywall finish:rofl:  and I think i have the same couch too..   Marry Christmas


----------



## Elven (Dec 23, 2008)

tesla said:
			
		

> Elven: Do what I did, if you can




The kids made some bird friendly stuff for the palm tree outside.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 24, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> ery nice..Need me to do the drywall finish:rofl:  and I think i have the same couch too..   Marry Christmas



>>what? i thought that was finished!!!. i know, i'm slow. can't do it all in a day. would'nt have nothing to do tomorrow, right? (do you ever really finish working on a trailer?).  
Same couch? wanna buy another?.jk.
Merry X-Mas Brother...bb...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 24, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> >>what? i thought that was finished!!!. i know, i'm slow. can't do it all in a day. would'nt have nothing to do tomorrow, right? (do you ever really finish working on a trailer?).
> Same couch? wanna buy another?.jk.
> Merry X-Mas Brother...bb...


 

I live by that rule too..Why do today...what you can put off till tomarrow.. 
and I allways say  if I finish all my on going projects..then what will i do?:rofl:  Most of the time I get these ideas  when stoned..and  the next day i ask myself why i did it..Marry Christmas * banjobuzz  *:bolt::bong:


----------



## Oscar (Dec 24, 2008)

Elven said:
			
		

> The kids made some bird friendly stuff for the palm tree outside.


 
I don't get to see Palm Trees very often...........they keep my up here in a Deep Freezer!

T'would be nice to see your tree decorated......~


----------



## Oscar (Dec 29, 2008)

Y'all can see why Ti-Loup is standing on guard for ME?? :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2008)

Hahahahaha Oscar!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 29, 2008)

Looks like santa was good to you *oscar*..Happy New year!!!!


----------



## Oscar (Dec 30, 2008)

The green bow is especially nice, too!!! _hehe_


----------

